

Using Pattern Matching in F# – if/else on steroids - architgupta
http://blog.cleartax.in/safer-programming-with-fsharp-pattern-matching/

======
architgupta
We'd be super stoked to be able to target iOS and Android via F# if that
happens with .NET getting open sourced!

We use F# for a fairly large production service, and we'll hang around here
answering questions if you have any.

~~~
latkin
Awesome! Great to see more examples of F# being used in production. Have you
considered submitting a testimonial to
[http://fsharp.org/testimonials/](http://fsharp.org/testimonials/) ?

You can actually target iOS and Android today with F#, via Xamarin Studio, but
today's announcements definitely open up even further potential.

~~~
architgupta
I'll submit a testimonial - thanks for telling me.

Interesting, we haven't played around with Xamarin studio and F# yet.

